# Sixth mass extinction - The Holocene



## Harpo (Sep 14, 2017)

The sixth mass extinction event, also known as the Holocene extinction, is under way.

Red list: ash trees and antelopes on the brink of extinction

Earth has entered into a sixth mass extinction event



Or perhaps not?
Earth Is Not in the Midst of a Sixth Mass Extinction


----------



## Dave (Sep 14, 2017)

He is correct in that the end Permian didn't just see the extinction of species but of whole classes and phylum. Those previous mass extinctions were end-of-the-world apocalyptic events. All I would say to that is that we haven't even got started yet!


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## DelActivisto (Sep 18, 2017)

It's definitely an issue. We have a lot of matter compounding the issue, ranging from political inaction, to public ignorance, to a scientific hesitancy to strike and alarmist tone, to the strange phenomenon of scientific denial, and so on. All this issues foment to form one convoluted mass of a problem, with no clear solution in sight. We make both great progress and regress. Progress in the form of endangered species programs and growing public knowledge of environmental problems, regression because of a massive attempt to control and hide the facts of the seriousness of matter from the public and from officials who can do something. Essentially we face a tragedy of the commons, quite simply, where not even can be done to remedy the situations we face. At best we deal with damage control - how much money and resources do we have to throw at the issues when species x, y, or z disappear? How do we deal of climate change and poor people in third world countries? How do we get people to be concerned about these problems when it's usually difficult to even get people to be concerned about the ingredients in the fast food they consume every day?

So it's not just a mass extinction problem on the horizon. It's a whole host of problems that we will have to embrace whole hog, so to speak, in order to exact any meaningful change in how we humans perceive and interact with the natural world at large - indeed, even with each other.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 3, 2021)

Beware: Gaia may destroy humans, before we destroy the Earth | James Lovelock
					

Covid-19 may well have been one attempt by the Earth to protect itself. Gaia will try harder next time with something even nastier




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2022)

Dave said:


> He is correct in that the end Permian didn't just see the extinction of species but of whole classes and phylum. Those previous mass extinctions were end-of-the-world apocalyptic events. All I would say to that is that we haven't even got started yet!



During the Permian Mass extinction about 90 percent of everything that live on Earth , died. It was far greater than   all the other extinction events including  the that of the Dinosaurs.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2022)

Harpo said:


> Beware: Gaia may destroy humans, before we destroy the Earth | James Lovelock
> 
> 
> Covid-19 may well have been one attempt by the Earth to protect itself. Gaia will try harder next time with something even nastier
> ...


Nature doesn't like Imbalances.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 20, 2022)

Hopefully . we won't end up like Soylent Green where there no animals or oceans.


----------

